# The New Xtreme RC



## The Hobby Chic (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi everyone my name is Jessica and I am the store manager of Galli Mods Hobby Shop in Mahopac NY. We have recently expanded our business and purchased Xtreme RC in New Milford CT. We are currently closed due to complete renovations but would love to hear feedback from anyone in the area who has mini's that want to race indoor possible all year. Post on hear email [email protected] or call 845-621-0044 :tongue:


----------

